# There Here in Twin Cities



## tammymn (Apr 11, 2013)

My friend picked 2 pounds this am in Dakota County. Went out on lunch and found 30 nice greys and young blondes about 3 inches in the city of Mpls!!!!


----------



## tolson71 (May 17, 2013)

It's been pretty good over the last couple of days - I think we could still use a blast of warm temps. Been picking down in the south metro since last Tuesday and most of them have been pretty small. It was clear yesterday that someone had gotten out in front of me at one of my spots - found a bunch of stumps


----------

